# Are Song Lyrics Important to You?



## BPReed92 (Nov 28, 2012)

EDIT: I looked a _little _before making this thread, but apparently not enough. There are already some threads with a similar poll.

How much attention do you pay to music lyrics?

Which captivates you more: Lyrics or Instrumentals?

Mine is still a little different, but mine is basically just a duplicate.

ORIGINAL POST: I want to see if there is a trend between certain types on whether they care more about the lyrics or the actual sound of a song.

I can't say I don't care about lyrics at all, but typically, they matter very little. The voice is usually just another instrument. I love instrumental music and music in other languages. I usually can't understand what is being said in English songs, but I usually don't care anyways. But I still like songs in English as well.

Even if I can understand the lyrics, I usually don't feel any attachment to them. Sometimes I may, but the reason I listen is for the sound of the song. But on the other hand, if there is profanity or something else bad in a song, it tends to stick out in my mind more. I will probably still listen if I like the song though. I usually only stop listening/skip part of a song if it is filled with bad stuff.

I have two main uses for music: 1) when I am partaking in activities, such as using the forums or reading something, 2) or it serves as fuel for my imagination.


----------



## KarmaAssassin (Jan 10, 2013)

BPReed92 said:


> I want to see if there is a trend between certain types on whether they care more about the lyrics or the actual sound of a song.
> 
> I can't say I don't care about lyrics at all, but typically, they matter very little. The voice is usually just another instrument. I love instrumental music and music in other languages. I usually can't understand what is being said in English songs, but I usually don't care anyways. But I still like songs in English as well.
> 
> ...


That is pretty similar to my view on lyrics. The voice is another instrument and if it all sounds good together, then that's good enough for me.

However, if I really like the song, I will look into the lyrics, but mostly so I can sing along with it in my room >.< It's so hard to tell what singers say sometimes and its even more difficult to extract real meaning a lot of the times for me. 

Oh yeah, I'm probably an ISTJ, though I could be INTJ. Took the poll as xSTx


----------



## BPReed92 (Nov 28, 2012)

KarmaAssassin said:


> That is pretty similar to my view on lyrics. The voice is another instrument and if it all sounds good together, then that's good enough for me.
> 
> However, if I really like the song, I will look into the lyrics, but mostly so I can sing along with it in my room >.< It's so hard to tell what singers say sometimes and its even more difficult to extract real meaning a lot of the times for me.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm probably an ISTJ, though I could be INTJ. Took the poll as xSTx


It might have more to do with your judging function, rather than sensing. There's not enough input to really be able to say right now though.


----------



## bluhorizon (Sep 17, 2012)

Sound is always important to me (does the music match the singing, are the voices tolerable, etc.) As long as it doesn't spread a message that doesn't offend me then I'll listen to it, and I let a lot of lyrics slide if the beat is really nice. 

Sometimes the words really stick out, especially if it tells a story, but as I've heard someone say it's not until people are really going through something that they listen to the lyrics, and my listening is very acute when I'm disturbed or in pain. 

INTJ


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Considering that only 10% or so of my musical intake consists of lyrics that I can compherend (mostly due to listening to heavy metal, foreign music or both). I tend to not really place much importance on lyrics, and I'll even listen to bands that have repugnant lyrics (such as Nationalist Socialist Black Metal) if I like the songs themselves.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

ISTP, and I really couldn't care less for lyrics the vast majority of the time. I mostly just treat the voice as another instrument, but if I happen to be interested enough, I may look at the lyrics. Albeit, this does not happen very often because about 5% of the music I listen to has words to begin with. Likely less.


----------



## BPReed92 (Nov 28, 2012)

I looked a _little _before making this thread, but apparently not enough. There are already some threads with a similar poll.

How much attention do you pay to music lyrics?

Which captivates you more: Lyrics or Instrumentals?

Mine is still a little different, but mine is basically just a duplicate.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lyrics matter. If you're singing words, then make them count. The only exception is for the use of Hopelandic or some variation of that.


----------



## zain_ahmed (Jan 12, 2013)

I would say they are both equally important. Maybe not entirely for the listener, but for the artist. The artist has to create a melody and sound the flows well for a listener, while also create meaningful lyrics that connect to the listener and hopefully help them. I can say I love some music only for the sound or voice, while I love other for lyric content as well. As an amateur singer-songwriter myself, it's important for me to do both with my music. To create a melodic sound while also creating a message through my lyrics.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always been of the persuasion that popular music is not primarily a verbal medium. If someone is a top-tier wordsmith, wouldn't he/she be better-served by becoming a poet, a playwright, or a novelist? Not as big a potential payday, but certainly more prestigious.

I do pay attention to lyrics, but don't think they register much when determining whether a song is good or bad...unless they're truly execrable. A song with superior composition and inferior lyrics is, by and large, vastly preferable to the opposite case. Usually, a golden ear for tones isn't married to a tin ear for the spoken word, but it's not unheard of.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

INTP

Huh... I guess I'll be a bit of the oddball here and say lyrics are more important than sound to me. A song may sound great, but if I don't like the lyrics, I'll forget about it quickly and move on. If the lyrics are stupid to me, then I'll even dislike the song, regardless of the sound aspect because I'll get hung up on "lol this writing sucks!" and then find myself incapable of enjoying it all that much. I like meanings in lyrics because it makes me think more about things and conceptualize ideas hidden within the words.

I voted that both are important, though, because music is a composition of multiple elements, like how a painting is a mixture of content, composition and color. When everything is done well, you get a really wonderful _complete_ package that is a real treat for the ear and the mind.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never understood the interest people show in songs with meaningless lyrics... if the lyrics aren't meaningful then what the hell is the point? I also fail to see the point in music without lyrics.

P.S. I'm an INTP.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

It varies with me. Some songs I tune out the lyrics because the music is so much more moving. I won't even know the words if I heard it 100 times. Other times it's the reverse, like with old Bob Dylan songs or Beck's early stuff. For me personally, lyrics usually get in the way of music. There's very little I want to express through lyrics when I just want to hear my guitar. Unless I have something profound to say that's never been said I'd rather be silent. I can't just fill a song with "I went down to the bus station...yeah & ate a sandwich...yeah.....". Hey, I might have a hit there. :laughing:


----------



## BPReed92 (Nov 28, 2012)

I _might_ be an ENTP, I'm not sure though. Not to say all ENTPs look at music the same way, nor that INTPs all look at music the same way, but I wonder how much the functions play into this. Maybe since Ti users like to analyze things, they may look more at the meanings of the lyrics. Where as an Ne user cares more about patterns and ideas, using the music as fuel for their imagination (that's what I do anyway). It's possible for both ENTPs and INTPs to listen to music in the same way, especially since they both have Ti/Ne dominant/auxiliary. But for the most part, their dominant functions might cause them to listen to music differently.

Just a thought, but there's still only a little bit of input. You can also never fully trust the results of a poll. What if people mistyped themselves? What if they misunderstood the options, answering wrong? But the results can still shed some light on whatever subject is on hand.

Thanks to all who have participated in this poll so far.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I rarely pay any attention to lyrics, unless they're so embarrassingly terrible or just plain offensive that they ruin the song.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Naia68 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm drawn to music AND to lyrics. When the lyrics are brilliant, the music is even more powerful. A classic example of perfection (IMO) is "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" by Gordon Lightfoot. Exquisite poetry; beautiful music. Check it out.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I said both are important, but I'm not sure how truthful that was since more than half the music I listen to has either no lyrics or they're in a language that isn't English. I suppose it depends on the kind of music.


----------



## chenowith (Feb 17, 2013)

I like great lyrics, but what's more important for me is the vocalist's earnestness in singing them. I'm a huge fan of early R.E.M., and even though their songs are full of lyrics like "Up to par, Katie buys a kitchen size but let me in / Sit in top of the big hill, waste of time, sitting still" it's okay because Michael Stipe is singing with this deep earnestness and that's what counts.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Technical/Musical biased. I take in the sounds in their entirety. Fuck having meaningful lyrics if they do not fit within the overall musical feel of a piece. 

This coming from an ISTP "Suffering" from Absolute Pitch (makes listening to a lot of things dreadful, especially when I can pick up auto-tune out no problem and 99% of what is out there uses it to a ridiculous degree.)



hailfire said:


> ISTP, and I really couldn't care less for lyrics the vast majority of the time. I mostly just treat the voice as another instrument, but if I happen to be interested enough, I may look at the lyrics. Albeit, this does not happen very often because about 5% of the music I listen to has words to begin with. Likely less.


Yep, exactly. It is just another instrument. Meaning need not be there unless it makes the lyrics mesh better with the rest of the piece.

Here are a few example of songs that to how I listen to music, meshes perfectly, both musically AND lyrically. (It is something I find common in symphonic metal.)
















And to highlight voices to the absolute extreme as instruments, listen to Van Canto or A Cappela in general.

Hooray for being a fan of both Metal AND the classical styles of music. Can also throw in jazz and blues as well. I really detest most of the current wave of mass appealing pop however, there are some gems in there but I can pick out the auto-tune way too easily in most of it.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

It makes me so happy to find others who agree with me - liking instrumental stuff and voice as another instrument  Most of my music is instrumental or sung in other languages. I do enjoy some songs that have lyrics, but the primary reason I like the song is always the music itself not the words. 

For me I find that if I want to think about something I'd rather just read it straight rather than have it mingled with music, so meaningful lyrics for me are best just read by themselves where I can ponder them at my own pace. While I can appreciate things done with the instuments to match the meaning of the words, I don't really find that it enhances my understanding of them in any way, and is usually more on the lines of being distracting. 

When listening to music I prefer to focus on the sounds themselves or to think about my own thoughts - rather than having the direction of my thoughts triggered by lyrics. 

I don't really see the point in having nonsensical lyrics, but I also don't really care because I usually am not paying close attention to them anyway. Often it's hard to catch what all the words are as well, and somehow I seem to be able to sing along without really realizing what the words even are. 

In some cases lyrics will conjur certain emotions which are meant to go along with the emotions communicated by the sounds - sometimes it makes the emotion more specific, but sometimes for me I find that the emotions are actually not the same: like if I just read the words I'd feel one way, and if I just heard the sounds I'd feel another - so the disconnect there can feel rather awkward. For instance there's this one song I have that doesn't even have lyrics but the title is 'Despair' and it just doesn't sound like that to me at all! I had to retitle it to what fit how I percieve the sounds ('Amour') so that I didn't have this wierd tug of war between two emotions every time I selected it. 




BPReed92 said:


> Maybe since Ti users like to analyze things, they may look more at the meanings of the lyrics.


I'm not sure Ti would make them partial to having words over just sounds, but it seems to me it would make them more sensitive to bad lyrics when there _are_ lyrics involved because they usually seem to be really tuned in to proper word choice in conversation.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

Very important.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Both are rather important. I mean, I wouldn't want to listen to a song that doesn't have a catchy tune even if the words are rather nice. However, I don't really like listening to songs I can't really relate to and stuff... I mean, when I'm listening to Japanese music I kinda like the sound of the music but I also like the lyrics even if I can't understand them. And when it comes to music with English lyrics, I wouldn't listen to a rap song that sounds quite terrible and has horrible lyrics *rambles a bit* but yeah, both are good.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly, I'm very shallow when it comes to music. I don't give a damn about the lyrics as long as the song sounds good. In fact, some of favorite songs are instrumental. :laughing:


----------



## yankeemofo (Feb 14, 2013)

If the singer is emotionally connected to the lyrics(and you can tell), it doesn't matter what the subject matter is or what cacophony of sound is behind it, it will still resonate within me.

Case in point, Fergie's 'Big Girls Don't Cry'. I love this song and I'm a 39 year old man!:shocked:


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Difference between music and great music is that ,lyrics is like oil in a lamp while instrumental is the thread that soaks oil while burning thus spreads glow or light for a very long period ,while only oil or thread alone cannot make that light,may be this is not a good example but its what I feel about music .I hear songs that have good instrumental but meaningless lyrics and I feel like strangling that singer or composer who choose to ridicule music with such nonchalance .Its better to make only instrumentals, if one does not have good lyrics to add with it ,than make mess of it .


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

The lyrics must be important because song and art are some of the few times that my inferior Fe will come into play. ;-)


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

It depends. Sometimes I feel like hearing something with meaning and play tech N9ne, childish gambino, Nas etc. But then I have those days whee I will put on 2 Chainz, French Montana and have something to bang to. I prefer a balance.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

xSFx - The sound must be appealing. I always enjoy listening to the instrumentals of the music. I remember it more than the lyrics. I like hip hop instrumentals, rnb, rap, video games, film and anime soundtracks.


----------



## Phantomhive (May 21, 2012)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> INTP
> 
> Huh... I guess I'll be a bit of the oddball here and say lyrics are more important than sound to me. A song may sound great, but if I don't like the lyrics, I'll forget about it quickly and move on. If the lyrics are stupid to me, then I'll even dislike the song, regardless of the sound aspect because I'll get hung up on "lol this writing sucks!" and then find myself incapable of enjoying it all that much. I like meanings in lyrics because it makes me think more about things and conceptualize ideas hidden within the words.
> 
> I voted that both are important, though, because music is a composition of multiple elements, like how a painting is a mixture of content, composition and color. When everything is done well, you get a really wonderful _complete_ package that is a real treat for the ear and the mind.


Yes. To all of it.

Enter: Radiohead


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

bales33 said:


> I also fail to see the point in music without lyrics.


Mozart? Beethoven? Holst? John Williams?


----------



## Kay22 (Feb 25, 2013)

INFJ. Both are importat to me but lyrics especially. I cannot stand music with stupid, repetitive, meaningless lyrics. I am in love with Bob Dylan's music, he is a master storyteller and poet. 
He also uses his music to bring awareness to important issues, which is something you don't see much of in todays music.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

djqpewpew said:


> Mozart? Beethoven? Holst? John Williams?



I respect them all and their art since it has lived on for generations in a world were most thing's vanish over night but I personally don't like any of their music... that's doesn't mean I think they suck, it's just not for me. 

Well, except for John Williams or Holst... I don't know much about either but I do know enough to know that their music hasn't reached that point were it has lived on for generations. But the fact that you would list them along side Mozart and Beethoven leads me to believe that they were most likely pretty damn good at what they did.

Of course, I'm not so foolish has to say that their music is pointless but as far as my tastes in music are concerned they are pointless... I do find the effect they had on the world to be intriguing though.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

bales33 said:


> I respect them all and their art since it as lived on for generations in a world were most thing's vanish over night but I personally don't like any of their music... that's doesn't mean I think they suck, it's just not for me.



Fair enough. But you really don't at least like John Williams' compositions that add exciting musical elements to films like Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Jurassic Park, Home Alone, E.T., and many more?


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

djqpewpew said:


> Fair enough. But you really don't at least like John Williams' compositions that add exciting musical elements to films like Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Jurassic Park, Home Alone, E.T., and many more?


Yea, I do find songs of that type enjoyable when put in the background of a game or movie but that's about it... and even then it's more about the atmosphere it creates in the movie and not the actual song itself. 

You see, I just can't get in to a song unless it has something that I can connect back to myself and I simply lack the ability to connect with music that lacks lyrics. Unless it has a video like this with it ...


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

bales33 said:


> Yea, I do find songs of that type enjoyable when put in the background of a game or movie but that's about it... and even then it's more about the atmosphere it creates in the movie and not the actual song itself.


So what if you're walking down the street on a foggy night- listening to a dark atmospheric instrumental? That wouldn't be one of the coolest things ever to you? For me, it would create the perfect conditions to let myself wander through the endless depths of my mind, completely free from any influence lyrics pose. I understand that we all have our personal tastes, but I feel like music without lyrics can be very complimentary to particular settings. In a way, sometimes I feel like lyrics ruin the perfectly awesome atmosphere of an otherwise awesome instrumental.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

djqpewpew said:


> So what if you're walking down the street on a foggy night- listening to a dark atmospheric instrumental? That wouldn't be one of the coolest things ever to you? For me, it would create the perfect conditions to let myself wander through the endless depths of my mind, completely free from any influence lyrics pose. I understand that we all have our personal tastes, but I feel like music without lyrics can be very complimentary to particular settings. In a way, sometimes I feel like lyrics ruin the perfectly awesome atmosphere of an otherwise awesome instrumental.


Yea, I get what your saying and that's just about the only reason I would listen to music without lyrics... it's great for setting an atmosphere but outside of that it just isn't has good as a song with lyrics in my opinion.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

bales33 said:


> Yea, I get what your saying and that's just about the only reason I would listen to music without lyrics... it's great for setting an atmosphere but outside of that it just isn't has good as a song with lyrics in my opinion.


So what were you saying about failing to see a point in music without lyrics?


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

djqpewpew said:


> So what were you saying about failing to see a point in music without lyrics?


Yea, I had a feeling that you would ask that sooner or later... and it's kinda hard to explain but here goes...

I see the benefit that music without lyrics can have on the atmosphere of a game, play, movie or whatever it's in but I don't see the point in just listening to it for fun... that would bore me to tears and I fail to see a point in that either.

Of course, in hindsight I probably would have worded it differently but that's okay... the whole "fail to see a point" thing sounds cool to me even if it is inaccurate depending on the context. Besides, I prefer to just say what's on my mind... or at least that's the case when the odds are against me biting myself in the ass.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

bales33 said:


> Yea, I had a feeling that you would ask that sooner or later... and it's kinda hard to explain but here goes...
> 
> I see the benefit that music without lyrics can have on the atmosphere of a game, play, movie or whatever it's in but I don't see the point in just listening to it for fun... that would bore me to tears and I fail to see a point in that either.
> 
> Of course, in hindsight I probably would have worded it differently but that's okay... the whole "fail to see a point" thing sounds cool to me even if it is inaccurate depending on the context. Besides, I prefer to just say what's on my mind... or at least that's the case when the odds are against me biting myself in the ass.


Understandable. I enjoy both. As long as there is depth and emotion in either- I'm all over it. I enjoy seeing how all artists choose to convey their musical ideas. The difference between the two is that instrumental music tends to be universally thought-provoking while lyrical music takes you on a ride through the mind of the lyricist.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

essiechan said:


> I don't really care about the lyrics, because songwriters are not very good writers, I have found, so if I was going to pay attention to lyrics, it would have to be something exceptionally poetic. And most songs are not that way. Thus, by allowing myself not to ascribe meanings to song lyrics, I am able to listen to anything I want.





Lol what kind of music are you listening to that makes you believe that songwriters are not good writers?





Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

Violator Rose said:


> Lol what kind of music are you listening to that makes you believe that songwriters are not good writers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno! I would be open to suggestions of songwriters who are good writers, though!!


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Lyrics are very important to me, not as much as the instrumental part of the song but they are still very important.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 11, 2014)

Depend.


----------



## rerime (Jan 7, 2014)

i was gonna say that no, they arent important at all to me, but now that i think about it, they're only important to me so that i can have SOMETHING to sing to. i focus more on the beat and how the song sounds, the instrumentals, but i wouldnt wanna just have pure instrumental. i need something to sing to, but i dont care about the lyrical meaning behind whatever words those are.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

The lyrics matter a lot to me, because my mind always tries to put a story with the music when I'm listening to it, and that's hard to do when the lyrics don't make any sense.


----------



## Inklinacja (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't decide. Music is very important but on the other hand if lyrics are too stupid/bad/makes no sense I can't listen to such songs. And there are songs I listen only to drown out other noises.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Music can sound good without paying attention to the lyrics, but it's even better when I can follow the text. And even better when it makes sense.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm an NF and I voted that the sound must be appealing. 

I also think that both are important, but when it comes down to it, I'll like a song as long as it sounds good to me. Meaningful lyrics are a bonus and might allow me to go from enjoying a song to _loving _it. They're not necessary, though, especially because I like a lot of instrumental music or music in other languages.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Depends if the lyrics are important.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I hate songs with negative lyrics.
I hate songs with bad sound.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

uh that depends. Some songs have really good lyrics that make me dream and are written beautifully while other songs may have bad lyrics but make me feel intensely. Some songs have an amazing sound and average lyrics so i listen to them for the music itself while a few songs have a moving sound and great lyrics and i listen to them for the awesome combination of the two lol


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Usually if I can relate to the lyrics and they resonate with me I can adjust to the sound. That's how I have such a wide range of favourite songs 
I can't stand songs that have crappy lyrics though. Those really do my head in.


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

INFJ, and instrumentals are vastly more important. I enjoy mostly prog rock/metal, but also have outlying old favourites (Cocorosie, for example). Music is about sound, imagination and timelessness, for me; this does not exclude the need for proper lyrics. If a song is lyrical, make it worthwhile. If there's nothing to be stated, make the lyrics incomprehensible or just go instrumental.

If I want inspiring words I read a book or listen to slam poetry, Andrea Gibson and Buddy Wakefield being excellent examples of beautiful language. So often, in response to a meaningful song, people praise the creator as "being a poet", or the song as being "pure poetry"- why not listen to a true poet then? There are extremely few musicians who can master language like a spoken word poet, so if it's lyrics,you want, go listen to people who base their lives on sharing insight through language and rhythm in language.


----------



## Vannima (Feb 1, 2014)

I think the melody is th language of music.
Meaningful lyrics is great but not that important.
An euphonic but no meaningful lyrics song is better than meaningful but no appealing sounds song.


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes. It doesn't always have to be like Joy Division level lyrics or anything, but I don't listen to a song unless it's got a decent concept, or there's a level of passion and honesty in the lyrics. This is coming from a bass/keyboard/guitar-ist. Likewise, it's important that the music goes with the message. It's not one or the other. I value competence in everything, including art, because without good lyrics, it's just something that exists. It's pointless, like someone making a beautiful picture that holds no significance besides it's existence of being something aesthetically pleasing. Coincidentally, that's sort of why I began to hate art....


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

ENTP. I am much more focused on the music than the lyrics.
A great song musically, lacking in lyrical quality, I can stand.
A great song lyrically, sung by an atrocious vocalist like Bob Dylan (Just an example. People always tell me "but he's such a good songwriter", even though I think the lyrics to some of his songs, like "Tangled Up In Blue", are total shite), is never acceptable to me.
If a song that sounds amazing has good lyrics, I will appreciate that, though.
Ultimately though, music beats lyrics hands down.

Background:
In addition to being an ENTP, I'm a music producer, multi-instrumentalist and vocalist.





Oh yeah, and I write lyrics too. heheh


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

To me, song lyrics are the most important part.


----------



## eilonwe (Mar 10, 2014)

I think both are important, but if I'd have to choose I'd go with sound. I can listen to a song with a good tune and crappy lyrics, but there's no way I'd be able to do it if the song was the other way around.

However, I _have_ joked that the phrase _"I love you like a love song"_ sounds like something a hormonal teenage boy with the vocabulary of a 6 year old would write to his unrequited crush


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

If the lyrics are neutral or whatever then I am indifferent to them. The only scenario in which I wouldn't listen to a song based on lyrical content alone is if there is an excess of profanity or the lyrics bash Christianity/support Satanism.


----------

